# Sx-os instant delivery (UK)



## Cretin14 (Jun 24, 2018)

Does anyone know where is delivering sx-os codes in the shortest time ? Thanks!


----------



## PatrickD85 (Jun 24, 2018)

Online Trends is pretty quick, or at least it was for me. Took roughly an hour.
But I heard from people that it could take a couple of hours normally.


----------



## fadx (Jun 24, 2018)

I ordered mine with PayPal here: http://sxflashcard.com/home/14-xecuter-sx-os.html
Use code: SX2018 for a $2 discount.

Once you've placed the order, open up the live chat at the bottom right and let them know you placed your order and they'll get it done for you. I had my code within 10 minutes of ordering.

EDIT: Looks like their live chat is offline, you might not get a fast response then...


----------



## hyndrid (Jun 26, 2018)

fadx said:


> I ordered mine with PayPal here: http://sxflashcard.com/home/14-xecuter-sx-os.html
> Use code: SX2018 for a $2 discount.
> 
> Once you've placed the order, open up the live chat at the bottom right and let them know you placed your order and they'll get it done for you. I had my code within 10 minutes of ordering.
> ...




Thanks you best site ever receive my code  5 minute later


----------



## darcangel (Jul 17, 2018)

fadx said:


> I ordered mine with PayPal here: http://sxflashcard.com/home/14-xecuter-sx-os.html
> Use code: SX2018 for a $2 discount.
> 
> Once you've placed the order, open up the live chat at the bottom right and let them know you placed your order and they'll get it done for you. I had my code within 10 minutes of ordering.
> ...


just to note, 
i bought from them using paypal.
I need to make  a transfer since they cant charge paypal, I was afraid to  get scammed, 
I sent they the money suing paypal and.....
got the key instant while talking with the support.

Sorry for the bump,


----------



## JonoX (Jul 17, 2018)

https://appledrunk.net will deliver an SX OS code within a few minutes of payment.


----------



## quot1990 (Jul 19, 2018)

miii.it sending instant code


----------



## Akuma147 (Jul 21, 2018)

Just bought SX OS with http://sxflashcard.com/ and got the code 5 minutes of paying with Paypal! Awesome site. Also got my SX Pro in 2 weeks from China for another switch.


----------



## drzayas (Jul 23, 2018)

Go check out moditcunt they have instant delivery for all sxos orders Paypal & Crypto


----------



## JonoX (Aug 3, 2018)

https://appledrunk.net now ships SX OS instantly and you'll see your code the moment you order as well as via email.


----------



## Mark2333 (Aug 3, 2018)

Contact the DeadSkullzJr or Allen3DS from discord.gg/4hgvJY8, you can buy the os code from a selly.gg store to get it in 5 minutes.


----------



## Henri-ici (Aug 3, 2018)

Buy the OS license from  sxflashcard, you can get your licence within couple minutes, customer service is very helpful.


----------



## Daufirson (Sep 23, 2018)

P&L


----------



## filo4u (Dec 5, 2019)

I've bought SX OS from txswitch 3 times already. they can take PayPal and you can get your code right away on their online chat!


----------

